# What is it and how do I use it?



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

My friend recently got into the hobby and got a used setup I pointed him in the direction of. He was given some extras and they said it was a C02 setup? I knew what the bubble ladder was but this I'm not sure hot to use. I think the small plastic clear thing with the nipple at the end of the air line is a bubble counter but if someone could give me a name or something so I can research how to use this contraption it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Appears to be some sort of co2 diffuser/mixer? Hard to tell from the pix. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with tony, looks to be something to mix diy baking soda and sugar into perhaps. But it's not a common piece of equipment. More pictures please? Perhaps also of the insides.


----------



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

Yeah for sure. I will get more pic next time I'm there! Thanks guys


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Could it be this:

https://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Additives---Supplements/A7690


----------



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

That definitely looks like it the ladder is the same as well. He forgot to send pics but next time I am there I will grab more


----------

